# Is there anyone out there awaiting 3 months to improve sperm ? its v Annoying



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi, 

We are in the midst of awaiting 3rd semen sample, after being diagnosed with poor sperm morphology. After  hubby having an operation, vitamins and acupuncture this will be our final sample after which I think we will know whether we need ICSI or not. We have 3 weeks left now, but the wait is doing my head in. A quarter of year. Anyone else waiting for sperm to improve ?  I wanted to move the test up by a week just because I'm sick of waiting  but hubby said one week won' t kill me ...in my head I'm thinking  ' er... Yes it will' . Just wanted to have a moan about how bloody frustrated I am..longest wait of my life. Apologies to anyone who have to wait even longer for God knows how many tests etc.


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

I feel your pain! 

My hubby is due yo have another SA late October! It's a killer that sperm takes 3 months to mature ! It took us 10 months before to get sperm into good shape and normal counts! Now we are back to square 1! 

I can't moan as I'm so blessed to have a little one, now a looooong road ahead for a sibling if we are even lucky enough! 

Good luck with the SA xxx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, I dont know if this is any help but my husband has been told by consultant to take a berocca each day as this can help improve sperm.  We are also waiting for sperm improvements before undertaking another cycle of ICSI.  I feel your pain xx


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks ladies, 

Sperm is the bane of my life at the minute. Hoping and praying  I noticed there was a variocele involved- that must have helped greatly. Do you reckon it's come back ? Chamois - you mean berroca the little energy tablet. Hubby is currently taking mulitple of all sorts of vitamins....helps knowing that it's not just me you is counting down the days.


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

I know it's awful when all you do is will the sperm to get better , for nearly 1 year I was like a women possessed , my poor hubby! 

No I don't think varicocele is back , I'm now wondering if it's basically his genetic make up to have low sperm! 

As there is no obvious cause for it! Before we assumed it was varicocele but now not too sure! 

That is so positive your hubby has a good count! That and motility is the most important factors morphology not so much , we conceived DD with 2% morphology 

Good luck xx


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Ta hoping and praying, 

Well I hope it improves for you ...it's not impossible because you have your little one to prove it. if you can do it once, you can do it  again !


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, yes after many expensive supplements we have been told by two independent professors to take multi vit (boots own brand totally fine) and one of those little energy tablets berocca.  My husband has just had unrelated op to have bowel and intestines removed.  As soon as new year begins we will again.  It will be our 6 th cycle so counting days and appointments are all I know lol xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Chamois, I just looked at your signature, what a heart breaking journey. I am so sorry! 

I really hope and pray that your next cycle is the one and you get your little rainbow baby.

Good luck and hope your hubby is on the mend after his op xxx

Leena that was my thinking we have done it once we can do it again but it's the year of torture trying to improve sperm that worries me as it was such a low journey and now that I have my dd I don't have the same fight in me.. We are nearly 3 months in so waiting to see how his SA looks next month and take it from there....I am kicking myself for not testing his SA throughout the year I was pregnant as we could have continued with the vitamins etc...but hey ho 

Sorry for being a moaning Minnie, as don't want to sound ungrateful or greedy 

Wishing you both all the luck in the world...

H&P xxx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks H&P, Someday soon I pray too.

Fingers crossed, it wont be too long for you to start and then I always feel a bit more in control of our future xx


----------

